# Acidophilus Pearls



## kjblex (Jun 23, 2010)

If you have taken this product please share your experience with me. In the past I had taken Primal Defense and Align to see if it would help with IBS-D. Primal Defense worked well until I got a bad case of food poisening and Align did nothing for me. Acidophilus Pearls seems to get good reviews on Amazon.Your feedback is appreciated.


----------



## Big_D (Mar 25, 2011)

kjblex said:


> If you have taken this product please share your experience with me. Acidophilus Pearls seems to get good reviews on Amazon.


I bought some for the same reason - pro reviews on Amazon. Didn't notice much of a difference better or worse.


----------

